# maynard is back at it (APC)



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2017)

Behold a new Christ
Behold the same old horde
Gather at the altering
New beginning, new word
And the word was death
And the word was without light
The new beatitude:
"Good luck, you're on your own"

Blessed are the fornicates
May we bend down to be their whores
Blessed are the rich
May we labour, deliver them more
Blessed are the envious
Bless the slothful, the wrathful, the vain
Blessed are the gluttonous
May they feast us to famine and war

What of the pious, the pure of heart, the peaceful?
What of the meek, the mourning, and the merciful?
All doomed
All doomed

Behold a new Christ
Behold the same old horde
Gather at the altering
New beginning, new word
And the word was death
And the word was without light
The new beatitude:
"Good luck..."

What of the pious, the pure of heart, the peaceful?
What of the meek, the mourning, and the merciful?
What of the righteous?
What of the charitable?
What of the truthful, the dutiful, the decent?

Doomed are the poor
Doomed are the peaceful
Doomed are the meek
Doomed are the merciful
For the word is now death
And the word is now without light
The new beatitude:
"Fuck the doomed, you're on your own"


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2017)

love this one. heard it live recently. was too stoned to even realize it was new though.






lyrics are iffy for now

Damage has defined our border
All that matter forged in flame
Knowing little of your wounding
Share our mending all the same
Weight of words and wars we carried
I'm like you, just like you

Eyes of stone and storm and story
Shared, and well, we'll make it through

Sadness like a pendulum
Pulls us round and to and fro
Onus Fate and Undo Odium

Wall and anchor, armor, stone
By the telling let them become
Let them all be feathers

Eyes of stone and stone and story
Telled, and well, we'll make it through
Onus Fate and Undo Odium

Wall and anger, armor, stone
By the telling may they become
May they all be feathers


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2017)

i also heard their new song hourglass but it sucks so badly that i'm not even gonna bother to post it.


----------

